# PetGentle - "This Simple Device Stops Annoying Dog Barking in Seconds!"



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I was fairly horrified to read this. Am I overreacting if I think it's probably quite cruel? If the 'hypersonic' blast is stopping the dog barking, it's presumably quite uncomfortable. Or am I overdoing it? I'm just interested in what the experienced folks on here think.

https://trypetgentle.com/pet/pet-superuk.php?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I havent followed the link but i don't believe anything that works in seconds works properly. If it is aversive enough it will halt a problem immediately; but as many of us know, that's just suppressing the symptom, not fixing the cause. And that's just going to cause bigger problems later.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I actually think they’re cruel


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks, both. My sentiments, precisely, JoanneF. 
Lurcherlad, that was my immediate reaction, though I guess we’ll never really know. Clearly, if it stops a dog from barking, it’s doing something reasonably disturbing.
At least you’ve both confirmed that I wasn’t overreacting! It’s a shame people fall for rubbish like this (the device and the sales blurb.)


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I agree these things don't train a dog, by the sound of it, they stop the dog from barking because they cause real pain and discomfort! I think they are unkind, cruel and unnecessary.

And Did you read the comments? People saying they've used the damn things on other peoples dogs! Neighbors dogs and dogs on other people's properties! 
I would be fuming beyond words if someone used something like that on my dog! That is just so wrong, what makes anyone think they have the right to do that!? 
The sad thing is that so many people want a quick fix, and products like this promise just that.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Considering that 'pest controllers' also use high pitched frequencies to keep animals away, including dogs, how can this device be anything but cruel? 

If my vet pulled something like that out of a drawer and used it on Bungo without getting my permission first I'd be furious!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Yeah just a cruel quick fix, wouldn't give them my money.
If they made one for humans however...


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Agree with the others. 

If there was something out there that could stop Teddy barking at squirrels and wasn’t some horrible aversive thing like this, id use it in a second (he has a very loud bark). But no, there isn’t so we use treats and distractions which sometimes work but at least my dog isn’t terrified of me!! No such thing as a quick fix!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

The comment that really got me was* 'I even hired a Dog Trainer'.* Sorry mate but your dog has issues and needs help, so getting a professional in should have been the* first* thing you did (going by the number of issues he boasts his dogs has though, I would suggest a Behaviourist not a Trainer).

But no - after a few haphazard attempts he advocates the 'quick fix'. How sad.

J


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It reads to me like it was put together by an advertising copywriter. I don't believe Logan even exists.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

This is the sort of thing that gets my behavior nerd hackles up:

_"Now, *it's not painful to dogs at all*. And, the noise isn't so overbearing for them that they'll go crazy or even get hurt. To them, it's just an uncomfortable noise that they want to stop. It's all they can focus on until it goes away."_

Here's the thing. In order for this device to work, it has to be painful/disturbing/upsetting enough to the dog to motivate him/her to stop barking. 
I'm currently sitting on my ankle funny, it hurts a little, but it's not annoying enough yet for me to stop writing and re-position myself. I'm quite literally in pain, and still not sufficiently motivated to move. Okay, maybe now. BRB.

Barking is fun for a lot of dogs, even if it's not fun, it serves a purpose. In order for something to overcome the need to bark, it's going to have to be pretty significant. It might not be painful, but it's distressing enough that the dog is motivated to make it stop.

I don't entirely object to motivating a dog to stop doing something with upsetting stimulus. I'll be the first one out there roaring at my dogs if they get in to a scuffle. And I won't be gentle about separating them. But I also know that punishment is a limited tool and not something I would depend on for long term behavior change. Dogs habituate to punishment way too easily. And make no mistake, this device is punishment. If it causes a behavior to lesson or extinguish, it is indeed punishing.

When this device stops working because the dog has habituated, then what? 
Or when the dog starts doing something else because the reason for the barking wasn't addressed, then what?

Behind the behavior is an emotion, behind that emotion is a need. Meet the need and you stand a much better chance of addressing the behavior effectively.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Rant coming on...
I am so SICK of people who want some device that’s a quick fix for their dog’s issue because they’re too lazy to put any effort or time into it.

That’s all.


----------

